

Lemur CATTA - reading comprehension instead of CAPTCHAs - wmf
http://lemurcatta.org/

======
mseebach
Problem is, if the questions can be automatically generated from publicly
available information (the contents of a blog), so can the answer. It will
work as long as the system is not commonly available, because spammers won't
care - but that's true for any new anti-spam system.

Manually creating three options and selection one as the "right answer" won't
work either, a spammer will just try three times, until he gets it right.

I don't like the affinity test - it may work for certain types of sites, but
consider the case where you criticize a company on a blog, and a rep wants to
reply and participate in the discussion. If he has to do a "nontrivial amount
of research" to post, he's probably not going to, which would be a shame.

------
silencio
Oh, I've come across this commenting system on mike lee's blog. Very awesome
idea. Takes a bit longer to reply (and sometimes I think twice about it and
don't at all), but that probably raises the quality of comments on his site.
:P

------
bdfh42
Had me thinking it was serious for a moment. I particularly liked level 3 -
Affinity - but there again where would all the good arguments come from.

------
tordek
It annoyed me that he said "feel free to correct my math," yet there is no way
to contact him.

There aren't 504 ways (P(9,3)), but only 84 (C(9,3)), since order is
irrelevant.

------
martinflack
Defeat by answer permutation from a pool of IP addresses.

------
ashish1
it sucks.. i wont do this kind of torture to my users...

